# shy and quiet people are dangerous?



## lonetype

why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?
i did not know the correlation of the two.


----------



## solasum

Nobody ever talks about how gregarious Ted Bundy was.


----------



## nihlanth1

People are dangerous in general.

That being said, if a person who wants to live one way percieves the majority trying to manipulate or force the environments to make hime live the opposite of the way that he wants to live; he will feel violent rage against the majority. (whether they act on it or not is something that can be argued either way)

Because our society is being run and is built by extroverted people, the way that society works will be biased in favor of extroverted/risk-taking people.

People who are more conservative in personality (not neccessarily the political kind) have their faces constantly rubbed in by the obnoxious and boisterous majority, and robbing them of their dignity repeatedly throughout their lives (possibly leading to depression). 

It is not just shy people who have the capacity to be dangerous, but also non-shy people.


----------



## Prodigal Son

I think people are just afraid what they don't understand and the unknown. If you show them who you are and what you're about the anxiety tends to subside. Otherwise, you might get the creepy label, if that bothers you.


----------



## Just Lurking

lonetype said:


> why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?


One reason is because every time you hear a news story about someone going on a murderous rampage, the suspect is described as the quiet/loner type. People get conditioned to believe "quiet = dangerous".


----------



## proximo20

Just Lurking said:


> One reason is because every time you hear a news story about someone going on a murderous rampage, the suspect is described as the quiet/loner type. People get conditioned to believe "quiet = dangerous".


Most of the gangsters are outgoing types. Childhood abuses cause mostly later this kind of act. If the person is outgoing he chooses to make money out of this, if he is introvert he commits crime on his own.

But the temper of introverts is problematic, years of not saying the things you want to say can explode one day. So share your problems with someone at least someone in your family or write here in the threads.


----------



## Kwtrader

those dang school shooters.... i guess some shy people bottle up there feelings untill they blow up.


----------



## Just Lurking

proximo20 said:


> Most of the gangsters are outgoing types.


Well, I didn't mean danger in the general sense. Gangsters are obviously dangerous, but at least you can see them coming. You know what they're about. They don't hide it.

The Columbines and the Virigina Techs, though? You don't see them coming. They can happen anywhere, anytime, to anyone. School, your work, a mall, the street.. Those perpetrators don't give any indication that they're dangerous. That's the unknown factor which people fear.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

cause outgoing people are all dumb a**es


----------



## Georgina 22

I've heard the saying 'You have to be careful of the quiet ones.' 

I guess we are dangerous because we sit all quiet and take in other people's actions and what they are saying and if troubles comes, they probably think quiet ones are taking it all in and keeping it in until they can tell a teacher/parent/police etc


----------



## TheGecko

People don't like those who are different to themselves. Since most people never shut up, you can put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## mountain5

A pretty good book I read about school shootings is "Going Postal", you should be able to find it online. The author's thesis is that school shootings and office shootings are two sides of the same coin, and he draws an analogy between that and the violent slave rebellions in American history. The modern "going postal" style shootings really only started in the 1980's, possibly linked to Reaganomics and the breakdown of organized labor.


----------



## TheGecko

The way some people are so cruel and bully quiet/weird/loners relentlessly, I'm not surprised they snap and do things like that. I had a really bad time in school and sometimes I felt like having a violent outburst at people, but luckily I never did.


----------



## kev

I think it's an automatic response people have. Sometimes people who are shy appear aloof and the natural response to someone who is aloof is to avoid them. Some people take it a step further by becoming afraid of them. 

People may also assume because you are quiet you must also be repressing something terrible and violent. While that may be true once in a while, the majority of the time what quiet people are repressing is much more innocent. What you tend to see with serial killers is that people with say they seemed so normal, but I bet if you looked at the evidence you'd find just as many quiet people as extroverted who are violent, problably less actually


----------



## ecstasy

In 8th grade, my friends asked me if I was a serial killer because of how eerily quiet I was and she even did the screeching murderer noise and said the quiet ones are creepy.. -_-


----------



## shyvr6

People mentioned the postal thing to me before because I'm so quiet. I think it's just one of those stereotypes that we have to deal with.


----------



## UltraShy

lonetype said:


> why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?
> i did not know the correlation of the two.


Many of those who go "postal" or are found to be serial killers are described on the news by neighbors as "He was such a quiet man who kept to himself."

Well, duh! If they were raging nut jobs who were throwing rocks at every car that drove by all while talking to somebody who isn't there they likely would have been found out a whole lot sooner.

And if you're a serial killer -- who literally has skeletons in the closet -- I very much doubt you'll be inviting over the neighbors for dinner. After all, it's kind of hard to explain why you have body parts around the house.


----------



## UltraShy

solasum said:


> You know, nobody ever talks about how gregarious and outgoing Ted Bundy was.


Excellent point. He'd never have gotten women to go home with him if he wasn't charming and seemingly harmless.


----------



## Strategist

It's strange that so many people think this when people with antisocial personality disorder are known to be well spoken, good with people, and manipulative. It's the popular ones you got to watch out for :b


----------



## proximo20

Just Lurking said:


> Well, I didn't mean danger in the general sense. Gangsters are obviously dangerous, but at least you can see them coming. You know what they're about. They don't hide it.
> 
> The Columbines and the Virigina Techs, though? You don't see them coming. They can happen anywhere, anytime, to anyone. School, your work, a mall, the street.. Those perpetrators don't give any indication that they're dangerous. That's the unknown factor which people fear.


I dream of a world where everyone is shy. I am sure there would be less lie, less murder more safety on streets. For example like in finland or denmark. Scandinavians are not that extrovert except Swedens.

Most of the politicians and lobbysts are outgoing and nobody knows what they are planning or thinking really. I think they cause much more harm. Usually outgoing people tend to lie more easily or can act in social sitiuations.

I don't why you qouted that sentence I ment the same thing. Those people with rage inside them would probably make money out of it if they were outgoing. Or somebody would use them if they noticed that they can kill so easily.

I think the kid in virginia tech is just an intovert version of a gangster. He just did not have the opportunity to join to a gang and release his anger.


----------



## proximo20

ecstasy said:


> In 8th grade, my friends asked me if I was a serial killer because of how eerily quiet I was and she even did the screeching murderer noise and said the quiet ones are creepy.. -_-


Send to your friends to Britain and see how much noisy Americans are respected.

American value system is really inaccurate and awry.

Just like in the movie "the departed". It is a fact that Matt Damon types (his character in the movie) are raised, praised and trusted easily and Di Caprio types(again I mean the character) are are left out of the society and mostly treated badly.


----------



## yakubu

lonetype said:


> why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?
> i did not know the correlation of the two.


shy people are misterous becomes nobody really knows them or what they are like deep down. this casues insecure people to become wary of them.

a lot of serial killers etc... have been loner types so this just makes people wary of quiet people in general.
just because a lot of loner type people have done bad things doesnt mean all quiet people are dangerous or even the vast majority of quiet people are dangerous but the fact is that the vast majority of the population are insecure and insecure people will judge others

it does annoy me but thats just society for you


----------



## Sunshine009

Great. said:


> It's strange that so many people think this when people with antisocial personality disorder are known to be well spoken, good with people, and manipulative. It's the popular ones you got to watch out for :b


 I agree.


----------



## eagleheart

I don't like that stereotype. But it comes up in the media a lot.

First with Kevin Underwood (he horribly killed a young girl, the details would make you vomit). His claim that he had SA was all over the place. I felt like screaming that most of us with SA aren't psychopathic murderers! The two don't have anything to do with each other! And then there was Virginia Tech. He was quiet!!

It's interesting because it seems that many dangerous people are considered "charming" and people don't guess what they're capable of. A famous case in my country is Paul Bernardo

Maybe this doesn't count because I'm a girl... but I'm shy and quiet and I literally will not kill even most insects or spiders. I take them outside and release them. So you can tell how non violent I am. (Okay I bit my sister once when I was really little lol.)


----------



## quietstorm

*quiet people.*

Quiet people are extremely dangerous, anyone who tells you other wise are lieing... They tend to keep things to themself, if they want to hurt or kill something or just commit a crime they will not explain, will not talk about their actions, they will just continue with the process... Now the rowdy gangster want to or trying to prove something to someone or themself always blabbed everything out, or are really sloppy and they get caught which is what we want... Now on the other hand, quiet people are hard to convict, and hard to procecute in court due to not talking about the crime so anybody can determine oh he blabbed this or that out.... And I do not agree with hurting or seeing anything negative commited tword anyone, but being involved in law enforcement/security and going into law enforcement to become a bounty hunter in another state or a deputy I know how things are opperated. Quiet people are extremely dangerous..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think it's a matter of predictability where if you see the loud aggressive type as much as you know they are dangerous you can also predict what they may do to a large degree whereas when the silent type cracks/snaps you almost never know what's coming


----------



## silenceisgolden

In school they told you to "be quiet" at home they tell you to "shut up and listen"...Some people took it a step too far...For me talk is cheap and talkers can either annoy you or bore you to death (just like the quiet ones)

I'd rather have it nice & quiet then loud & rowdy (except at parties like New Year's eve, etc.), especially when you're about to sleep.

I've been told "Quiet People Are Psycho", which is true for anyone...but really it's not how quiet you are, it's how you've been treated by other people, that makes some quiet (& loud) people go bonkers


----------



## Larkspur

Simply put: We [the shy, quiet people] are dangerous because they can't understand us.


----------



## Iced Soul

If you keep to yourself, people think you have something to hide.

'It's always the quiet ones.'


----------



## Andrew1980

It is because the outgoing dumbasses keep inaccurately defaming us with allegations that we are dangerous and so we get fed up with it and shoot them.


----------



## Wehttam

quiet and shy people are dangerous because you don't know their intentions which creates that fear everyone has of the unknown (life after death ect...).With extroverted people you at least see them talking and interacting so you assume whatever it is they are saying is what they are thinking (which is not always the case) and since they have lots of friends it creates 'social proof' that if many other people like them then they must be good natured.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

lonetype said:


> why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?
> i did not know the correlation of the two.


the quote from "anger management"

"Dave, there are two kinds of angry people - explosive and implosive. Explosive is the type of individual you see screaming at the cashier for not taking his coupon. Implosive is the cashier who remains quiet day after day and then finally shoots everyone in the store. You're the cashier."


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Because some dangerous people are quiet. They just bottled everything up and then exploded. Like the school shooting people.

I've also heard people say things like "Watch out for her. The quiet ones are freaks in bed."

:roll okay....... I don't know where that correlation came from. 


Maybe because quiet people tend to have a lot more going on inside, since they are introverted. Instead of letting everything out like outgoing people... so the dangerous people will let everything out in a violent way, and some quiet girls let loose during sex?? Since they don't out in regular life. IDK..


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I don't really care about the stereotype. People can think I'm dangerous if they want... but it's just humorous to me. I am so nice. I'm too nice.


----------



## Freiheit

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Because some dangerous people are quiet. They just bottled everything up and then exploded. Like the school shooting people.
> 
> I've also heard people say things like *"Watch out for her. The quiet ones are freaks in bed."*
> 
> :roll okay....... I don't know where that correlation came from.
> 
> Maybe because quiet people tend to have a lot more going on inside, since they are introverted. Instead of letting everything out like outgoing people... so the dangerous people will let everything out in a violent way, and some quiet girls let loose during sex?? Since they don't out in regular life. IDK..


 Ha, I know right? That stereotype is so dumb. I never got it. I guess people make up nonsensical crap just to provide some sort of amusing explanation.


----------



## FakeFur

In 7th grade each person in my class had to write a Halloween story and read it aloud in the class.This one girl wrote a story about how the class went on a field trip to a museum. Everyone in the class divided up into groups to explore the building. But slowly each group was brutally murdered. Only one person wasn't killed. And that person was me, for I was the one who murdered the entire class.

I was like, what the heck?!?!:wtfI totally wasn't expect that at all.


----------



## MisterJ25

I am actually very dangerous. This is not a bragging thing, just the truth. 

This stems from being picked on and feeling helpless from school bullying and teasing and physical abuse from my father when I was a child/teen. When you are pushed down for so long, the thought of revenge and having people be the one's that fear you, and not the other way around, is something that seems like a good thing. But I know it isn't so I am not going to snap or anything, but I know that when that one guy messes with me again or some other small thing... I am capable of doing some bad things. I am surprised that I am not a freaking serial killer. I really feel nothing for people anymore.


----------



## Lex Love

lonetype said:


> why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?
> i did not know the correlation of the two.


Its probably because they dont know or understand the quiet people as it seems like they are hiding their true character. This makes people uncomfortable as they dont know what you are thinking and are on edge wondering what you are going to do next. People dont like what they fear and this is why people who are quite are not favoured by many people.


----------



## Spettro

There are too many idiots on this world.


----------



## march_hare

Maybe because anti-social behaviour is associated with mental illness, and mental illness is often associated with outbursts of violent crime?
it's mainly a media-driven thing I'd say. The few times a shy person has murdered someone it's all about because they're shy, but when a socially "normal" person does it, they'd probably pick up on something else, such as their religion, nationality, unusual interest in something or other. It's just another way of selecting "The Other" and blaming it on them.


----------



## ironheart

In addition to what has already been discussed, here's another question; is there also a risk of the aforementioned strereotype being reversed? Speaking for myself, as a bonafide loner I often suffer from negatively generalizing 'normal people' or extroverts because I spend so much time in my own company, that it is often very difficult to build a realistic and balanced picture of human nature.


----------



## ironheart

MisterJ25 said:


> I am actually very dangerous. This is not a bragging thing, just the truth.
> 
> This stems from being picked on and feeling helpless from school bullying and teasing and physical abuse from my father when I was a child/teen. When you are pushed down for so long, the thought of revenge and having people be the one's that fear you, and not the other way around, is something that seems like a good thing. But I know it isn't so I am not going to snap or anything, but I know that when that one guy messes with me again or some other small thing... I am capable of doing some bad things. I am surprised that I am not a freaking serial killer. I really feel nothing for people anymore.


It sounds like you need a reason not to be angry (which I think you have every right to be) and I sincerely hope you can find it one day.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

Thats Right! Ice Man. I am dangerous.


----------



## nothing to fear

definitely not, but i have been told by someone that i seem like the type who would go on a crazy rampage one day and kill everyone.


----------



## Rixy

FakeFur said:


> In 7th grade each person in my class had to write a Halloween story and read it aloud in the class.This one girl wrote a story about how the class went on a field trip to a museum. Everyone in the class divided up into groups to explore the building. But slowly each group was brutally murdered. Only one person wasn't killed. And that person was me, for I was the one who murdered the entire class.
> 
> I was like, what the heck?!?!:wtfI totally wasn't expect that at all.


That's...odd. I'm not sure whether you should be mad or you should laugh :/

I properly punched someone in the chest, because I didn't want to hit him in the face. My friends said that I was being really harsh but I got really angry over it. All he was doing was tugging at my bag. I think I have some anger issues. One time I got into an argument and almost passed out from rage. People insulting me or hassling me reminds me of being bullied when I was younger. I'm only angry when you provoke me but in a way, I am rather dangerous.


----------



## Roberto

Because repression and isolation lead to extreme levels of debauchery.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I think silence creates uncertainty in people and so they may find themselves labelling the 'quite type' as more likely to be the serial killer or the stealthy narcissist.


----------



## matty

Quiet people are miss understood.


----------



## Laconic1

Ah yes, that old sterotype. During my senior year in high school I was unofficially voted "Most likely to go on a shooting spree." The bad part is, I really wanted to. Man, I hated them so much...


----------



## nothing to fear

Laconic1 said:


> Ah yes, that old sterotype. During my senior year in high school I was unofficially voted "Most likely to go on a shooting spree." The bad part is, I really wanted to. Man, I hated them so much...


are you serious? was that like an official vote in a yearbook?
i'm assuming it was before columbine...


----------



## Laconic1

I'm dead serious. It wasn't in the yearbook, but the student committe in charge of the whole thing printed up a certificate and taped it to my locker along with the official category winners. This was actually a few months after Columbine.


----------



## girlwiththehair

Because, they're so cool that they give people Hypothermia. -_o


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I'm a violent dude when someone makes me. Recalling one incident, I was drunk there was a guy in a gas station and I called him a ****** and he responded what????, so I punched him in in the face, and then my friend held me back and told the guy to forget about this and get out of here. I bought some stuff at the gas station, and as soon as I got outside, the dude tried to attack me, so I brought him to the ground and started beating the **** out of this dude. Again, more than one of my friends had to pull me back and we ran away before their friends called the cops. I have several stories like this.

It took me getting arrested for hitting my brother to realize what a problem my violence was causing. I basically lost the majority of my friends because of my ongoing violence, and frankly I don't blame them. I'm hella dangerous.


----------



## TheCanadian1

lonetype said:


> why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?
> i did not know the correlation of the two.


It's probably because the shy quiet people are unpredictable, in that they don't share their thoughts and could be thinking absolutely anything. I guess that goes for just about anyone...

Shy & Quiet just seems like you're hiding something... It could be nothing... Or you could secretly be wanting to kill everyone around you... *shrugs*


----------



## kev

This has probably already been said, but serial killers tend to be very charismatic, which is not a strength for people with SA. They blend in very well and easily gain trust from strangers.

I would bet people with SA are less violent than the general population or at least about equal.


----------



## Neptunus

Because people fear the unknown, and that which they can't understand. SA people are generally quiet, and reserved... with atypical body language. So, we are difficult to "read" and therefore "unknown."


----------



## m0n0XidE

shy people seem to have nothing to lose and therefore are thought of as dangerous. If the wrong buttons are pushed they dont blame it on a certain individual, but society as a whole and therefore try to teach them a lesson. Which gets seen as evil. PSA - dont bully, accept all.


----------



## joeclayvowell

"its the quiet ones you have to watch out for"......true

we are unsuspecting but hey if i instill anywhere near as much fear as they instill in me....good


----------



## SevenDekoy

*I'm shy and quiet myself*



lonetype said:


> why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?
> i did not know the correlation of the two.[/QUOTEI'm a very very shy and quiet person but from my experience there's alot of propaganda and misconceptions of shy and quiet peoples motives ....look at this this way saying that all shy and quiet people are dangerous is much like saying that all Muslims are Terrorists theres alot of ignorant people that classify themselves as normal and the shy and quiet people that litterally think and respond to questions like this that it's a fact that yes they are dangerous and period if anyone tells you other wise then theyre lying ...which is an unintelligent response ....in reality generaliing quiet and shy people as the next Marilyn Mansons or you know Jason X is very offensive and some ppl in society classifying us as just that is just it's Poison it's poisoning your judgements you have to learn how get to know ppl weather they r shy or loud and just talk to them I mean we should be unified as a whole and not classify groups and cultures as these quiet ppl are this or these gay ppl are that no it' it's Poison ....yes I know that there alot of shy and quiet ppl making the headlines that really are dangerous to society but it's really up to the individual on how they handle their emotions


----------



## SevenDekoy

quietstorm said:


> Quiet people are extremely dangerous, anyone who tells you other wise are lieing... They tend to keep things to themself, if they want to hurt or kill something or just commit a crime they will not explain, will not talk about their actions, they will just continue with the process... Now the rowdy gangster want to or trying to prove something to someone or themself always blabbed everything out, or are really sloppy and they get caught which is what we want... Now on the other hand, quiet people are hard to convict, and hard to procecute in court due to not talking about the crime so anybody can determine oh he blabbed this or that out.... And I do not agree with hurting or seeing anything negative commited tword anyone, but being involved in law enforcement/security and going into law enforcement to become a bounty hunter in another state or a deputy I know how things are opperated. Quiet people are extremely dangerous..


I'm a shy and quiet person and I don't mean to disrespect you every1 has the right to their own opinions but u very ignorant about us people so ignorant that you just babble from ur own judgements...I don't care if ur a law chief or w/e I mean hey it's good that ur helping America by clearing out criminals even shy and quiet ones yes I know there r many shy & quiet ppl that done many horrible things but generalizing us as murders and crazy violent ppl is just terrible that's a terrible example ur paragraph is meaningless bcuz the truth value is not there at all u think u know wut ur talking about but u don't understand us....that's like saying ur a black or a hispanic person living in the ghetto does that automatically make u a gangster NO!!! absolutley not....I'm pretty sure u law enforcement ppl urselves have been protested steryotyped and hated on for a long time defining u ppl as corrupt and harrassers I think that's an aweful example as well this is prejudice against shy and quiet ppl were just trying to survive that's all


----------



## OneTimed

It's the quiet ones you've gotta watch. Everytime you see a story about a serial killer on tv what do they do? They bring on the neighbor and the neighbor says "weeeellll, he was always very quiet" and someone in the room says "It's the quiet ones you gotta watch". This sound to me like a very dangerous assumption - I will bet you anything that while you're watching someone quiet, a noisy one will fu*king kill you. Suppose you're in a bar and one of the guys is sitting over the side reading a book not bothering anybody another guy stand on the front with a machete bangin' on the bar saying "I'LL KILL THE NEXT MOTHER****ER THAT COMES IN HERE!!" - who you gonna watch?


----------



## Paul

I always assumed the quiet=dangerous stuff was a joke people used to kind of say "you never know, they could be the opposite of how they seem." It probably was a joke when said to me, since I sure don't look dangerous. It's not the most tasteful joke but it didn't bother me a ton either.


----------



## LionLungs

solasum said:


> Nobody ever talks about how gregarious Ted Bundy was.


He was still shy and introverted during his early college years, he only became gregarious later on when he was an adult.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Hoth said:


> I always assumed the quiet=dangerous stuff was a joke people used to kind of say "you never know, they could be the opposite of how they seem." It probably was a joke when said to me, since I sure don't look dangerous. It's not the most tasteful joke but it didn't bother me a ton either.


U never know ? How about they actually TRY to know you before they judge you ?

I'm harmless as a puppy btw, till someone really gets on my nerves. No, I don't do physical harm, unless provoked to do so. Good thing no one started a fight till now, except some bully in highschool. I returned the favor.


----------



## bsd3355

I think shy people are viewed as more "dangerous" than someone who is open and sharing their lives because people are afraid of the unknown... which means, a person thinking a shy person is "dangerous" is succumbing to negative, but natural, instincts to better protect oneself.

Basically, people are put off by shy people because the shy person doesn't give the other person reasons not to be afraid...these people who are afraid of shy people are just overly anxious.. not everyone is put off by shy people because not everyone is so anxious...


----------



## brandini734

In 9th grade, I was humming a Green Day song silently and it sparked a conversation between me and this one guy in my class since he heard me and immediatedly reacted to it. Later on, he confessed to me that he was scared of me because he thought I was the type that looked angry all of the time and on the edge to violently break out. It's certainly interesting of what people think about me.


----------



## northstar1991

Not necessarily. We're just more mysterious to people.


----------



## Barette

I always thought that the shy ones are supposed to be great in bed.

Really though, this thread is making me feel bad about myself.


----------



## BellasLullaby

I think if everyone in the world studied psychology then most ppl would know whats going on. But of course that's not gonna happen.


----------



## successful

Social people talk **** to let off steam.
Quiet people let it build up then take action without warning.

nomsayin?


----------



## Ninetales

Something happened in class today:
*(Hint: A lesson 2 be learned for SA's)*

Well, In my Italian class, we had to talk about the person beside us in 2 sentences. (You know, those sentence-making + adjective practises).

You know what he said about me? 
That *I am mysterious and quiet to a boring level*. The class laughed - my class are friendly; and when they laughed I knew because they agreed. Even some remarked him being too honest.

What I did?
Well other than smiling *I loved his honesty*.I respected him. 
_People avoided me because I am too quiet, they don't know me, they don't know what I am thinking. So they simply fear me._

Once you speak of what you think (ie. class discussions), once you talk to them, and once you they get to know me; they will no longer fear you no matter how quiet you are.
+1 Against my SA.


----------



## ohionick

I dont know what's wrong with being quiet and keeping to yourself, why is it treated like some disease, there is such a thing as not having anything to say and preferring to not talk, there is however something wrong with loud mouth busy bodies who butt into everybody elses business, i swear i have been called a serial killer, a virgin, crazy all because i am quiet, alot of people need to get their priorities straight and stop worrying about what others are doing or not doing


----------



## quietyounglady

People will always misinterpret and fear what they don't understand


----------



## Dovakhiin

The rulers of this world are narcissistic, they care for no one but themselves. A generalisation is that Quiet is associated with killer, this is because their are countless stories of mass shootings, and the killer happens to be the socially awkward one, the guy who never spoke or smile... This is called sensationalism, it makes a perfect horror story. However it almost never true, in the case of Patsy's or staged events, I wouldn't trust the news if I were you.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Because many mentally deranged serial killers have been loners and loners are usually depicted as being quiet.

They think we have something evil to hide which is why we do not say much.


----------



## Wulfgar

This is a pretty common stereotype used for slander


----------



## dark

Shauna The Dead said:


> cause outgoing people are all dumb a**es


No -__- just because someone is outgoing doesn't make them a dumb***. You are being just like the people who call antisocial people weird/dangerous/etc.

I have to agree with the other people in that it's because most people fear the unknown. I've had people say "I don't know what you're thinking" "Are you angry at me?" simply because I hadn't spoken for a minute or so. There's also people who try to judge/figure people out without any solid facts since said subject is quiet so all they have to go on is that they are quiet and unusual and must be hiding something.


----------



## dark

Ninetales said:


> Something happened in class today:
> *(Hint: A lesson 2 be learned for SA's)*
> 
> Well, In my Italian class, we had to talk about the person beside us in 2 sentences. (You know, those sentence-making + adjective practises).
> 
> You know what he said about me?
> That *I am mysterious and quiet to a boring level*. The class laughed - my class are friendly; and when they laughed I knew because they agreed. Even some remarked him being too honest.
> 
> What I did?
> Well other than smiling *I loved his honesty*.I respected him.
> _People avoided me because I am too quiet, they don't know me, they don't know what I am thinking. So they simply fear me._
> 
> Once you speak of what you think (ie. class discussions), once you talk to them, and once you they get to know me; they will no longer fear you no matter how quiet you are.
> +1 Against my SA.


 That's awesome man  and very true.


----------



## FrittataOblongata

More that a few times I've been called the type to go postal. Usually I just laugh it off but sometimes I say, well you don't know me very well. I've had plenty of violent thoughts over the years but they've gone through a sort of progression. For many years it was directed at myself. I would think of various ways to kill myself. Then for a long time it was towards people who upset me. Then it was more of a heroic violence--saving people, defeating the bad guys, etc. Lately, it's been more like talking people out of violence and then maybe incapacitating them until the cops arrive. It's pretty much paralleled my becoming less SA.

In reality, I was not very strong of personality. From about age 10-11 my mind would go blank around other people, so if I had any crazy thoughts they were thoroughly repressed like everything else. I was just reading, in the thread that listed was it 50 coping strategies, that this was one of them. I guess it worked for me but I way overdid it. I was pretty scatterbrained, not being able to hold onto thoughts. If you try this, make sure you know how to get your thoughts back.

btw, the second quote below is from someone named John Dryden. That's my twisted sense of humor putting it there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

lonetype said:


> why are the quiet, shy people consider by many as dangerous?
> i did not know the correlation of the two.


 For the same reason some people are racist. Prejudice and stereotyping. There's a kernel of truth to almost any stereotype but most of it is BS. The popular way to deal with a stereotype is to ignore the fact that most of it is BS and pretend it isn't a stereotype.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Think about all the people killed during robberies and such. They make the rare school shootings look like nothing. Still, do you ever hear someone saying "Watch out for the loud, outgoing ones!"? No, because being outgoing is socially acceptable, while being quiet is not. It's hard to hate what's socially acceptable, but easy to hate what isn't socially acceptable.


----------

